# Last pre-Xmas Roast & Post Dates



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't forget to stock up on coffee for the festive period

The last roast & post dates from a number of roasters is shown below;

*CoffeeBeanShop* - Tue 21st

*HasBean* - Tue 21st (1st class) / Thu 23rd (Special Delivery / FedEx UK Mainland)

*James Gourmet* - Mon 20th

*Origin Coffee* - Thu 23rd

*Square Mile* - 16th, 20th & 23rd, then Jan 6th

*York Coffee Emporium* - Sat 18th (Post) / Wed 22nd (Collection)

Please Note:

Neither Coffee Forums UK or the roasters can control the weather so we would recommend ordering a few days in advance of these to give yourself a fighting chance of having coffee in the house for xmas


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Glenn. Ordered my K3 touch today so looking forward to trying some of the beans suggested in my other thread. Is it too early to order now? I won't get my grinder until Xmas.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, should be fine - will be in the 7-10 day roast period when it arrives and should be hitting it's peak shortly afterwards. Will not be too fresh to use so I'd say yes - also it's insurance against snow delays (which could mean no coffee at all...)


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Saw the snow through the window Orders gone in early to Steve at Hasbeans

Gaz


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Snow is forecast here (South Wales) for tonight/tomorrow so my order (Christmas Espresso Blend) went in last night and will be posted today


----------

